# Arkansas: Cigar and Tobacco Tax Increase



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Contact the State Senate--NO NEW TAXES!

More...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have contacted both Senaters and Congressmen on this issue. I pointed out that the tax hike could put smaller businesses in jeopordy. Most of these people ran on a "supporting small business" platform, so they were stammering for words when I mentioned this aspect. Sin taxes have never worked and wont in the future.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

We are tking it on the chin here in Arkansas. How about the proposed ban on smoking in Little Rock city parks and golf courses.


----------



## gglen (Apr 20, 2009)

The level of abuse we are taking in Arkansas with the Federal and State Tax is ridiculous. The tax on a cigar now is as much as the cost of a cigar before this bogus tax went into affect.


----------



## WTucker999 (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, I feel for you guys there. I stopped in at the Tobacco Leaf in Fayetteville yesterday and got the news shock! I live just across the border in Oklahoma and hadn't been to the shop in a couple of years, since I'd been going to school in Tulsa...anyhow, I wanted to drop in and support a neat, local place. They always had a good selection, a great humidor, and seem to be nice guys.

I browsed around a bit and was amazed at the prices they have to charge now, to cover the taxes. RP Edge at $7.50? Holy Crap! I get 'em at Fogue and Bates in Tulsa for a little over $5 a stick... and the VSG's and Padron '64's? MAN... I did buy FOUR Padrons, since I was already there and wanted to do a LITTLE bit to help out... $73.00...for FOUR cigars. Dude, that's crazy. I really like to help out my local guys, being a former small business man myself, but the AR gov't has killed the cigar shops in that state.

So - everyone will HAVE to mail order from places like Holt's now... the effect will be: Closed small businesses, and a net REDUCTION in taxes collected for the state, money flowing OUT of state to the mail order places - and an additional reduction in sales taxes that could have been collected. I highly doubt that it will result in less consumption of cigars, in fact it will probably lead to an increase in consumption....if you're gonna order by mail, you'll probably order a bigger supply-and if you got 'me, you smoke 'em.

Just my :shock: :kicknuts:


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

This sucks for you guys in Arkansas.


----------

